# Bottled Tap Water on sale



## zztop (26 Jul 2009)

According to the Sunday papers there are 3 brands on
the market that are ordinary tap water.So can anybody
suggest what water they would not drink from a bottle?


----------



## lightswitch (27 Jul 2009)

River Rock is not a mineral or spring water, its some sort of cleansed tap water.  I personally like Volvic and Evian.  LS.


----------



## Nutso (27 Jul 2009)

The bottled water by Coca-Cola - Dasani is also cleaned tap water.  In this country it seems to be sold mainly in vending machines.


----------



## huskerdu (27 Jul 2009)

Unless a bottle of water claims to be from a spring, or a particular source, then its just a bottle of water, which can be from anywhere, probably the mains supply. 

Of course, there is nothing wrong with drinking tap water, so there is nothing wrong with drinking tap water from a bottle, if you want to pay for it. 

Personally, I dont buy water unless I am desperate and somewhere where I cant get tap water, but  if you do want to buy water, why does it matter where the water is from ?


----------



## krissovo (27 Jul 2009)

Nutso said:


> The bottled water by Coca-Cola - Dasani is also cleaned tap water.  In this country it seems to be sold mainly in vending machines.



The coke water belive it or not is from a concentrate that is diluted by water.


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jul 2009)

_Bottle of Peckham Spring anyone ?
_


----------



## mercman (27 Jul 2009)

or maybe a bottle or two of 'Sparklin Larkin'. It is D'unbelievable !!


----------



## secman (27 Jul 2009)

Why does Comsumer Rights not name the Companys who use tap water and let the public decide by their shopping power. By simply naming those who use tap water, what harm is being done, they can hardly sue , if they have already admitted to Comsumer Rights that they are using tap water. This kind of Bureaucracy drives me nuts.
Someone in Consumer Rights should leak the info, excuse the pun.

Secman


----------



## Leo (27 Jul 2009)

As mentioned  above, Coca Cola's Dasani was eventually withdrawn from the market after a contamination scare highlighted the fact that it was purified tap water.



secman said:


> Why does Comsumer Rights not name the Companys who use tap water


 
Consumer Rights don't have to name these companies, the existing legislations means the labelling on bottled water is clear enough. If it's not classified on the label as a 'Natural Mineral Water' or 'Natural Spring Water', then, it's either filtered water from a standard well or from a public source (aka tap water).
Leo


----------



## roker (27 Jul 2009)

if it's tap water it will be chlorinated and florinated etc.


----------



## smiley (27 Jul 2009)

jhegarty said:


> _Bottle of Peckham Spring anyone ?
> _



LOL...what a disaster that was for coca cola. First the media found out the water was the peckham council water supply. Then they found a high level of bromide in the water. That was the end of Desani in the UK.

Be warned, Coca colas tap water in Ireland is sold as 'Riverrock'.


----------



## zztop (28 Jul 2009)

Be warned, Coca colas tap water in Ireland is sold as 'Riverrock'.[/quote]

Is that why its being sold at present as buy 1 get 1 free.....


----------



## dolly (31 Jul 2009)

I cannot understand why anyone would buy water and pay something like 2 euro for a 50 cl bottle. What is wrong with fresh tap water?


----------



## RonanC (31 Jul 2009)

dolly said:


> What is wrong with fresh tap water?


 
It is clorinated and in some cases full of e-coli


----------



## GMD (31 Jul 2009)

The FSAI said in its draft report on the safety of *bottled *natural mineral water, spring water and other waters in 2007 that 1 per cent of the waters surveyed had traces of E.coli and 6.3 per cent were found to contain coliforms.
http://www.fsai.ie/details.aspx?id=3148


----------

